# Bike Fit in No Cal.?



## bestefar1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Where would you go for the best bike fit in Northern California? I live in San Franciso, but am willing to travel. I just want a fit, not necessarily to buy a bike.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

There are some good reports in the other bike forum:
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=443772


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I know there are several people on this board that provide that service... Karl from SVCC, Lori from VeloGirls and Al from Integrated Fitness.


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

Bike Nut on Filbert/Fillmore. $80 to $100 but worth it. Get the older guy with the glasses.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

of course, I smell better than either Karl or Al, and isn't that what you're really looking for in a bike fitter?

seriously, feel free to contact me with questions. I perform bike fit in San Mateo and have been fitting both men and women since 2001. I was trained by USA Cycling at the US Olympic Center in Colorado Springs and perform 10-15 fits a week (so I've poked and prodded a lot of bodies over the years). I utilize a CompuTrainer during fits and also rely on extensive experience to help you achieve the perfect position for your riding style. and I have a sweet little dog who will love you immediately (and then ignore you after 3 minutes).

</commercial>


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

To Lori's point when you have to measure the inseam you need to consider who is going to hold the measuring tape against your perineum.


----------



## FitJedi (Jul 17, 2008)

*Fit in N. Cal*

This is my recommendation: 

Go to a fitter who has years of experience and is up to date with the latest education and tools of the trade (i.e. fit systems that provide solid information):

Check out this list in California

http://www.retul.com/fitter_list.asp


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*fitting*

Just chiming in with brief description of what we do at SVCC...

At SVCC we start with the Wobblenaught system then combine that with video analysis (side and frontal view) from Dartfish and lots of rider feedback. We start from the feet and work our way up. 

Once the fit is dialed we use the video to also break down pedaling dynamics and help riders get the most out of the fit. You can have the parts in the right places and still screw up your pedal stroke and throw away Watts. 

I've spent many years using Pilates, weight training, and other techniques to optimize posture on the bike. There is more to optimal riding than just adjusting the bike and I try to impart that to clients and give them a holistic view of improving performance. 

Other notes: 
- 18 (yes, eighteen) different demo saddles in our studio. Wrong saddle --> discomfort --> compromised posture. We have a demo program so you can test one for a week and keep trying til you find the right one. Once you do, we wrap up with final tweaks to the bike setup to dial it in. 
- About 6 different bar setups on our demo bikes so you can try out different bar shapes if you are having issues with that
- Sole footbeds & cleat wedges from BFS, if needed. 
- Significant price discounts on any new components needed to get the fit right. We make our money on fit advice, not component sales. We stock the standard stuff (Ritchey, Thomson, etc.) and also specialize in the not so standard (KCNC, Rotor, Syntace, etc.) if bling is your thing. 

Happy to provide references if you like. 

Finally, I sometimes smell ok and don't dare bring my dog to work unless you really want 85 pounds of Weimaraner insanity pouncing on you when you arrive  

Cheers,


----------



## cyclingthroughlife (Aug 2, 2008)

So here's a question for you and Lori (and any other fitters on here): I've already purchased a bike frame that I am planning to build up, but have not yet purchased any components for it yet. The dilemma is that I don't want to purchase any components because I don't want to end up buying the wrong size cranks, stems, and god knows what else... (although I do have rough "estimations" from the competitive cyclist fit calculator and I have a baseline on my current bike which I was fitted onto over 20 years ago)

How would you work with a client like myself in this situation?


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

cyclingthroughlife said:


> So here's a question for you and Lori (and any other fitters on here): I've already purchased a bike frame that I am planning to build up, but have not yet purchased any components for it yet. The dilemma is that I don't want to purchase any components because I don't want to end up buying the wrong size cranks, stems, and god knows what else... (although I do have rough "estimations" from the competitive cyclist fit calculator and I have a baseline on my current bike which I was fitted onto over 20 years ago)
> 
> How would you work with a client like myself in this situation?


We have demo parts (seatposts, stems) that we loan out or just test with your frame during the fit. Most of the time (90% +) we can dial it in in the studio and clients are sure it feels right but occasionally folks want to take it on the road to convince themselves so we can loan them out for a short time. 

Bars & cranks, no. We can help you select the right ones, and order pretty much anything you need, but don't demo those. So for that you might need a few visits to the shop.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

FitJedi said:


> This is my recommendation:
> 
> Go to a fitter who has years of experience and is up to date with the latest education and tools of the trade (i.e. fit systems that provide solid information):
> 
> ...


Retul is simply a tool -- just like using a computrainer is a tool. or a plumb bob. or a laser pen. there are lots of dog & pony shows out there. The science (and art) of bike fit are the foundation that any good bike fitter needs to be successful. while there are lots of fit "systems" on the market like Retul, Serotta, Fit Kit, etc, the reality is that if a fitter doesn't understand the fundamentals of fit, these tools won't help him. 

whenever folks mention these systems, I think about the web and flash. what are we looking for in a website? what makes a site useable? is it the content, or the bells & whistles? I'll take the content anyday.


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

As a client of Karl @ SVCC since December of last year I can highly recommend him if you need a fitting. 
Although my focus is mountain biking I spend a good deal of time training on the road (actually more and more as time goes on). We made some relatively significant changes to my position on my MTB and road bike, as well as, cleat repositioning, which resulted in more comfort. This is definitely key for me, since I have been doing 8-12 hr solo MTB events. Prior to the fitting I would typically have some back pain after 4-5 hrs on the bike, due to a ruptured disc I had years ago. 
Although there was no pre/post testing it sure felt like the better positioning increased power output as well.

Long story/short....if you need a great fitter don't hesitate to give Karl a call...he definitely knows his stuff!

Thanks,
MSH


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I had Kretzel the Man™ dial in my new bike a few months ago, and nothing was overlooked in the process. Before I knew it, almost three hours had elapsed and amazingly, the bike was completely set up for me! Meanwhile, about 750 miles or so later, I am still quite happy with the outcome, and also the new setup seems to have made me a better long distance sprinter.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

IMO, if you are looking for a simple cheapo fit then go elsewhere. If you are looking for a proper fit that'll benefit you as a rider from an experienced and trusted bike fitter than you are at a huge advantage in that we have some folks that post on the boards regularly that are "experts" and have fitted several others on these boards in the Bay Area. 

Of the folks mentioned and posting on this thread you will not go wrong with any of them. Plus, if you have any questions they are easily accessible and are also on many of the group rides out here. So you will no doubt run into them and feel confident that they can back up what they say and do. 

If you are unsure of who to go to "interview" or visit each one and the one you feel most comfortable with should be the one you choose. After all, it is your money and you should be fully informed in your decision making. 

I honestly don't think you'll go wrong with any of the above mentioned folks. 

Good luck!
Gary


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

velogirl said:


> of course, I smell better than either Karl or Al, and isn't that what you're really looking for in a bike fitter?...>


Lorri, You did Murphy's 100 mile Enduro/Alley Cat race (whoops...i mean...event  ) right? I think we met? I was on a blue Soulcraft 29er with some pinner CX tires. 

Mark


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

MSH said:


> Lorri, You did Murphy's 100 mile Enduro/Alley Cat race (whoops...i mean...event  ) right? I think we met? I was on a blue Soulcraft 29er with some pinner CX tires.
> 
> Mark



Yup! That was me. What a blast, no? Lauren, Katy, and I only did the first loop (55 miles) so we're talking about going out to do the other loop sometime soon.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Post-fit adjustment question to the experts:
After a bike fit, I've decided to try out a shorter crank arm on my bike. I'm basically going from a 172.5 crank arm length to a 170mm. Just in general (and I know I many need another fitting), but, in general - do I (a) lower or increase my saddle height by a tad, and (b) pull my saddle forward or back for the fore-aft positioning. I realize the change is 2.5mm, which seems minuscule, so the adjustments I'm referring to are by that small amount, and again I throw this out to the experts. Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

mangotreat0808 said:


> Post-fit adjustment question to the experts:
> After a bike fit, I've decided to try out a shorter crank arm on my bike. I'm basically going from a 172.5 crank arm length to a 170mm. Just in general (and I know I many need another fitting), but, in general - do I (a) lower or increase my saddle height by a tad, and (b) pull my saddle forward or back for the fore-aft positioning. I realize the change is 2.5mm, which seems minuscule, so the adjustments I'm referring to are by that small amount, and again I throw this out to the experts. Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Raise the saddle by the 2.5mm. At max extension the pedal is now that much closer to your saddle with the shorter cranks. 

Fore aft changes are about 3-1 for height changes. Moving up, you've also moved back a bit. So you could bring the saddle back 1.7mm to give the same saddle-pedal horizontal distance at 3 o'clock, but I'd probably start by leaving it alone and as long as your upper body still feels stable & relaxed, just call it good.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll definitely try them out starting with, as you said, leaving it alone and see how the new cranks ride.


----------



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

-----


----------



## cjo (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I am new to biking. I have been scouring this forum for months, gathering all sorts of information from the type of bike to purchase to good places to ride and eat. I sincerely thank all of you for all the input.

I started biking because a herniated disc put me out of running. I had a discectomy/laminotomy six weeks ago (recovery is going great, just finished 41 miles on Thanksgiving!).

I had a basic fit when I purchased the bike. Now that I am a comfortable on the bike, I think it is time for a pro fit. There were several people mentioned on the thread that I may visit, but I also wanted to ask if anyone had experience fitting people with back problems, or if you have back problems and got a great fit.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

*Davis (actually in Sacramento)*

UC Davis Sports Performance does pretty good fits. I got a fit from them on my road bike, and while I lost a little bit of an aero advantage, all the nagging fit issues went away and my perception of my power went up (kind of confirmed by the paces I was able to keep on climbs where wind changes aren't a hugely significant factor).


----------



## kley (Oct 26, 2005)

I tried to stop by your shop in Campbell last Saturday, yes I when behind the nail shop.. But I could not find the place or see any store signs, arrows or anything, did you guys close/move the shop?. I hope it is just me.

Cheers
Thanks


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with the fitter at Eden Cycles in Castro Valley?


----------



## offthefront66 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Nor Cal Bike Fitter...*

I would suggest checking out Performance Labs, HC in Tiburon. http://www.performancelabshc.com/index.php 

Craig Upton does the fittings and he is top notch! I highly recommend his fitting services. I was fit two years ago by him and have referred others who were extremely happy. He has a ton of experience and has worked with pro teams(Lipton, Navigators) and gives the same level of attention to the cycling enthusiast.

Happy customer from San Luis Obispo, Ca.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

+++++


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Svcc*



kley said:


> I tried to stop by your shop in Campbell last Saturday, yes I when behind the nail shop.. But I could not find the place or see any store signs, arrows or anything, did you guys close/move the shop?. I hope it is just me.
> 
> Cheers
> Thanks


Have not checked in here in a while...

I assume you were talking about us (SVCC) - we are just now getting signage worked on. We're in suite 105 and the windows are very tinted so it's hard to see the bikes in here. Although it looks cool at night...

We do have store hours (Wed & Fri, 12-7 & Saturday 8-12) and do a lot of work by appointment. Sorry we missed you.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

desmo13 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the fitter at Eden Cycles in Castro Valley?


I will be using him within the next week or so depending on when Chris at Eden completes my new build. Been told he is good. Will try to leave you some feedback.


----------

